
Tania – PHP-based free and open source farming management system - buovjaga
https://github.com/Tanibox/tania
======
weberc2
The documentation is pretty sparse, and no links to a product page. What does
this actually _do_?

~~~
bepitulaz
The author of the software here. Basically, you can record when you start
seedling the crops, when to harvest, record all your seeds inventory, and
write to do lists.

This release has pretty basic functions, but it works for a small farm like
mine. I'm still improving the features.

So sorry about the documentation. I need time to develop the website to
accommodate the doc and the user guide.

~~~
skrebbel
> So sorry about the documentation.

Don't apologize for giving things away for free! Consider the GP's comment
helpful feedback, not criticism. :-)

~~~
bepitulaz
That's actually a valuable feedback.

------
cdevs
At the least Nice site for any one looking to see a symphony example. I don't
use symphony and despite liking most of the code I still hate the idea
developers hand typing routes and that's my main selling point for something
barebones like code igniter or some other automated routing process like a
json-rpc API that can figure out what controller to go to on it's own.

~~~
ivanhoe
and when you need to rename a single route you do what, rename the whole
controller and/or method?

~~~
acomjean
I guess you can use a micro framework, I Use silex. They're much less
opionated. It's built with a synfony components so it's very similar (I think
it's the same people).

------
nashashmi
It seems like a cross between a GIS data system and farm inventory manager.
Plus it has data layers for time based crops, water systems, etc.

~~~
weberc2
Would be nice if they expounded on that; I'm not really sure what either of
those things are (or rather, I have a hard time envisioning how they would
improve the life of a farmer), and I grew up on a farm.

------
mrrsm
What product is this competing against if any? I am guessing someone in the
farming field may know more about what to do with the program but for the
layman an explanation or some instructions as to how you use it would be
awesome.

~~~
karlshea
I'm a Drupal dev and I stumbled upon farmOS[0] awhile ago, it's pretty crazy
what all this stuff can do. I guess I shouldn't have been so surprised about
the amount of data that's useful to a farmer.

[0] [http://farmos.org/](http://farmos.org/)

~~~
ams6110
OT: Why is Drupal 8 such a trainwreck? It's been out for quite some time now,
had beta releases available since 2014 and so many modules are still unported
or in early alpha status with many issues.

~~~
karlshea
I wouldn't say it's a trainwreck. I've used it on a handful of sites so far
and it's been pretty great to use, but yeah you'll still have to wait for
certain modules to get ported depending on the type of site you're doing.

You've got to remember that Drupal 7 has been out for six years, so that's a
long time for the ecosystem to mature. The current way you'd build a site in
D7 barely resembles the way you'd do it back in 2011. Also, it was a long time
after it was released that you'd be able to pick it over D6, and I think we're
in the same situation with D8.

I did launch a D8 site using a bunch of alpha/beta modules last summer and
every time I do updates more and more of them have moved to stable. Lots of
the big modules are using this as an opportunity to reevaluate how they are
approaching things and that can take time to settle.

On top of that it's going to take some time for everyone to get used to OOP,
DI, and all of the new ways of doing things. Personally I love it and have
built a couple of modules so far and it's way nicer, but if this is a module
maintainer's first exposure to OOP it's going to be a rough ride.

The audience has also shifted. D8 is more of a pro framework/CMS than say D6
was. If you're building a brochureware site or a blog you should just use
WordPress or Squarespace. That type of site is certainly possible using D8 but
it will be more complicated to set up and won't really show its strengths.

------
arcbyte
Anybody have a dockerfile that will run this? I'm killing myself trying to
build one.

------
nodesocket
Is this focused on a particular farming nitch? Marijuana? The README.md should
have more features/benefits and screenshots at the top, not just all technical
doc.

